# 2015 Visit to NY Botanical Garden Train Show



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to thank Wayne (Knackered Valley Railroad) for bringing this topic up in Nov. for it was something I had never heard about.


My wife Jacque and daughter Grace wanted to see the ball drop in Times Square again and I agreed to go to NYC with them.


Went to Grand Central and rode Subways

































Walked along the Highline.













On Jan 1, 2015 we visited The New York Botanical Garden Holiday Train Show.













Here is Grace of the Rio Gracie.











































Details were amazing













We had a great time.


Here is a video Grace took of the Trains at the Garden Show.






 


Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------

